# Cocxonut



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2005)

*         at what temp. would I toast coconut?*


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't know if there is a specific temp, but I would try 350-400 degrees, just make sure to keep an eye on it and pull it out before it burns.


----------

